# Orbea Gain maintenance



## youngoldbloke (19 Apr 2020)

I have just fitted a new chain on my 2018 M30 Gain (Tiagra), having covered over 3100 miles, and I fitted new front disc pads a couple of weeks ago. The rear still have plenty of use left in them. Other than regular cleaning and lubrication (I use Progold Prolink), swapping the tyres soon after purchase (my choice), and changing the rim tapes, that's it maintenance wise. Costs - around £30 + tyres, and electricity of course!). Pretty good, I consider.


----------



## CotswaldRoller (18 May 2020)

Hi, I am new to the forum and found this after searching for help regarding my wife's new Orbea Gain F40 (I am the de facto bike maintenance half of the relationship!). She's had the bike since Easter and has been absolutely delighted with it so far, allowing her to rejoin me for some longer rides (c.50kms) after a knee problem had been hampering her riding for the last 18 months. However, yesterday she hit a small pothole and her rear tyre immediately deflated. Thankfully we were within walking distance of home because her fairly incompetent maintenance engineer had not realised that the tyres were tubeless or that he needed an 8mm allen key to remove the back wheel. However, having not come across tubeless tyres beforehand I am struggling a bit (quite a lot in fact). I can pump the tyre back up with a track pump, but air seems to be escaping around the valve and within a minute or two it is flat as the proverbial again. Any advice that will get a) get the tyre roadworthy again and b) on how to be better prepared back out on the road again would be very gratefully received! Thanks in advance!


----------



## CXRAndy (18 May 2020)

CotswaldRoller said:


> Hi, I am new to the forum and found this after searching for help regarding my wife's new Orbea Gain F40 (I am the de facto bike maintenance half of the relationship!). She's had the bike since Easter and has been absolutely delighted with it so far, allowing her to rejoin me for some longer rides (c.50kms) after a knee problem had been hampering her riding for the last 18 months. However, yesterday she hit a small pothole and her rear tyre immediately deflated. Thankfully we were within walking distance of home because her fairly incompetent maintenance engineer had not realised that the tyres were tubeless or that he needed an 8mm allen key to remove the back wheel. However, having not come across tubeless tyres beforehand I am struggling a bit (quite a lot in fact). I can pump the tyre back up with a track pump, but air seems to be escaping around the valve and within a minute or two it is flat as the proverbial again. Any advice that will get a) get the tyre roadworthy again and b) on how to be better prepared back out on the road again would be very gratefully received! Thanks in advance!



If the air is escaping from around the valve. You will need to check the inside rim tape/seal is still working and not got a hole in it. Some wheels ready made up use cheap rim tape which can break through where the spoke holes are.

Replace rim tape with quality tape, Stans tape is good quality, you can also use two layers for belt n braces.

Its also a good time to top up fluid if it looks dried out. I put a minimum of 75mil per wheel for road tyres. Remove tyre as per normal tyre levers.

This is where you will either see the benefits of tubeless or hate this rare failure of tubeless systems


----------



## CotswaldRoller (18 May 2020)

CXRAndy said:


> If the air is escaping from around the valve. You will need to check the inside rim tape/seal is still working and not got a hole in it. Some wheels ready made up use cheap rim tape which can break through where the spoke holes are.
> 
> Replace rim tape with quality tape, Stans tape is good quality, you can also use two layers for belt n braces.
> 
> ...



Thanks Andy,

Will have a look at that. I think I am going to have fun getting the tyre off to check all this as well as the tyre rim is quite deep. First attempt at getting the tyre levers in didn't get me very far and was the first time I realised that the tyre was tubeless ( I know, bit slow on the uptake aren't I!). Will try again and check the rim tape. Hoping that the sealant is still good because, as I said, the bike was brand new at Easter, so hasn't had time for sealant to go off.

Cheers.


----------



## ScaryFast75 (9 Jun 2020)

Guys happy to be on this forum, new member from San Antonio Texas... your comments about it being too hot at 32 Celsius cracks me up... is Texans ride in 33 degrees Celsius plus from June -August . Bought a new old stock Orbea Gain 2019 model D31. Getting approx 40-60 miles depending on level used and just ordered range extender...getting it tomorrow. The weight of the rear wheel is quite noticeable but I think more do because I keep switching between my Cannondale Synapse 7 10.5 kg which I love and my Fuji Tahoe 1.3 MTB XC 11.75 kg ...I changed out the saddle because the Prologo Kappa Pro STN was a Tant smasher not comfortable at s as ll... curious any one else find the factory seats on the Gains uncomfortable?


----------



## ScaryFast75 (9 Jun 2020)

ScaryFast75 said:


> Guys happy to be on this forum, new member from San Antonio Texas... your comments about it being too hot at 32 Celsius cracks me up... is Texans ride in 33 degrees Celsius plus from June -August . Bought a new old stock Orbea Gain 2019 model D31. Getting approx 40-60 miles depending on level used and just ordered range extender...getting it tomorrow. The weight of the rear wheel is quite noticeable but I think more do because I keep switching between my Cannondale Synapse 7 10.5 kg which I love and my Fuji Tahoe 1.3 MTB XC 11.75 kg ...I changed out the saddle because the Prologo Kappa Pro STN was a Tant smasher not comfortable at s as ll... curious any one else find the factory seats on the Gains uncomfortable?


Sorry for misspelling...


----------

